# Need an replacement



## Skillz (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello ..

          This is my first post here, please help. 

i had an good old set up of Core2Duo E6400 and was using INTEL G965RY motherboard for the last4yr approx. Recently the computer display had some problems, initially horizontal lines were coming and then no display at all, i tried everything but all in vain. A computer technician told me first that my motherboard VGA controller is damaged but later said me to replace the whole motherboard.

So please suggest me a good *775 socket, DDR3 motherboard by which is can overclock my processor my budget is around 4k to 5k max. *  I am going use it till August or October after that i am planing to buy a whole new rig based on Ivy Bridge.

Here is my Config :-

Core 2 Duo - E6400
PSU - FSP saga II 500W
Graphics - HD 5570 1gb
Ram- Corsair DDR3 4gb
Thanx


----------



## helion (Mar 12, 2012)

First try with another PSU. Although I believe that you heard the best advice already, do try it since if the controller does not get the proper voltage, it can behave like this.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 12, 2012)

how did you get video output on motherboard vga port with your gpu....?

for motherboard if you are planning to buy a new rig then buy it now, ivy bridge will be expensive and you will simply waste money on your mobo....


----------



## koolent (Mar 12, 2012)

Go on and first check your PSU using jump start method then  check your cables.....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2  @ 2.5k


----------



## Skillz (Mar 13, 2012)

i did every possible way of fixing it but no result.. even the technician checked the motherboard on another pc and it was same result. 

@ pramudit : yes through vga port but i wont be able to buy a new rig immediately i am having some financial crunch..  and in august my brother is coming from US, so thinking of ordering x79 based motherboard rest i can assemble here 

@ sam : i was also thinking about going for G41 based Asus Pg41tm-lx3 @ 2.5k but i have heard G41 boards are really weak and not good for overclocking..  Can you please suggest a P43 based mobo as i also live in guwahati.. will be thankfull . 

i have selected few boards but no idea how much they will cost, so please help with its price 

1) Asus P5qpl-vm
2) Asus P5g43td
3) Asus P5p43t-m pro

* i will be using Coolermaster Hyper 212 cpu cooler to overclock it..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2012)

finding a P series board in Guwahati is next to impossible even in the good old Core2Duo says. now you'll mainly find some old stock of G41 board. So you can try searching online but online shops too have the G41 board only. haven't seen any P4* series board up for sale in any online portal.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

I think computer heart might have a few boards if lucky.last time i went there they still had a few dual core processors!. you will be lucky just to find LGA 775 boards forget p series.
Most Guwahati shops sell i3‘s now like they used to sell dual cores or low end core2duo a few years back.


----------



## Skillz (Mar 13, 2012)

can you please suggest some online shops ?
looked into theitdepot.com, flipkart, itwares.. but no use


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

This processors had reached EOL(End of Life) long long back. It is just hard to find a normal LGA 775 board.

Try the link Sam posted, it should be enough


----------



## Skillz (Mar 13, 2012)

hmm.. so my options is very limited.. 

so finally which one you suggest - 

Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2

or

Asus p5g41t-m lx3

P.S - i will buying a new graphics card may be Gtx 560ti or Ati 6870.. can these boards handle it ? i think it will bottleneck like hell..


----------



## Skillz (Mar 13, 2012)

so i dont have much of a choice here.. 

okay finally which one is better - Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 or Asus p5g41t-m lx3


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 13, 2012)

both r good, pick any of them. And don't update ur gpu right now. Wait for kepler, price will drop soon. 
Yes ur cpu is nt good enough to feed those gpus.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

@ OP - get the Gigabyte G41M- Combo @ 2.6k - you can use your DDr2 ram modules with this one and save the money for a gpu upgrade


----------



## Skillz (Mar 15, 2012)

@ topgear : i am thinking of using my 4gb ddr3 corsair which lying around with my new motherboard, and selling out 2gb ddr2 in some tech forum


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

did not know that you have bought the new mobo .... Congrats 

so which mobo you have bought ??


----------



## Skillz (Mar 23, 2012)

bought Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2PT .. assembled it just few days back as i was out of town..

want to say thanx to - helion, pramudit, koolent, sam, thetechfreak, dibya_kol, and topgear for you valuable advices....

Cheers


----------

